# Faint positives? First response tests..



## Donzza

Am waiting on my hcg blood test results.. but have gotten these results.. do these look like true faint bfps? Cheers have done 7 tests all the same results!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look like bfps! :)


----------



## amb_83

Definitely looks like BFP!


----------

